# A most respectful catch



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

A most respectful catch

Is it possible to have, 'A most respectful catch' even if the conditions are far from perfect? Best way to find out is to go see. Let's go see together. However, first things first. The entire Madeira Beach area is a treasure for both tourist and natives alike. The speciality shops are endless. Want something from the sea, chances are it can be found at Madeira Beach, Florida. Want a real shark tooth? Want to take back something different, how about pelican poop? No joke! Madeira Beach has everything you could imagine and then some. Hungry? Try the famous John's Pass Boardwalk. On one end we have the Friendly Fisherman restaurant. Want Florida's signature grouper sandwich? The Friendly is known to have one of the best. As we stroll down the board walk we have speciality shops of all sizes on one side, and John's Pass on the other. Like to watch the yachts of the rich & famous while you munch on an 8 oz. cold water lobster roll? Like to talk fishing with some of the best skippers in the business. Visit Master Captain Glen Taylor's 'Boardwalk Grill.' 


Chances are Captain Taylor will greet you with his signature big smile. How are you? Hope you are good and hungry? Let's talk fishing while we eat that lobster roll:




Oh no! It's almost three O'clock. Captain I hate to leave, but I am about to miss my boat. The Florida Fisherman is leaving at three sharp for a 39 hour excursion to the far ends of the Middle Grounds. 'Go get 'um' that's a trip not to miss. 
Let's go! Captain Mark Hubbard guides the Florida Fisherman under John's Pass bridge and immediately sets sail for the Grounds. We will be fishing the Northern edges of the Grounds, out where the big boys play. Get plenty of rest, you will need it. Those AC bunks are calling us: 

After what seems like a very short time we smell something cooking. Jersey Girl Tammy is at it again. Those hot off the grill ham & cheese sandwiches will wake anyone up:

The mangrove snapper bite is slower than we would like, but some really nice ones hit the deck of the Florida. As the sun decides to try and come up, the big boys come to life. Ms. Bree, what have you got into now? Now that's an almaco jack to be proud of: (check out her fight in the video at the end).

Now this is a big boy. What a fight:



These guys are not playing any games. Mister Eric Rumare is just as serious: (Watch Eric's battle in the video at the end of this report).


Once again we are honored to have the hard working biologist from the FWC with us. Jon is constantly studying, tagging, venting, and releasing healthy fish. 


So long partner, see you in October:

Now that's a nice red grouper:

Box number one is well iced down and ready for the long journey home. We continue to work on box number 2:

Chef Tammy time: Jersey girl, what's for dinner? How does a very special seasoned chicken breast over rice & green beans sounds? But first things first, Ranch dressing over a very fresh tossed garden salad. Tammy, you are simply too much:

Time to eat and relax. Let's watch a fishing video. Gosh! everyone seems to know where that video came from. I must admit I could have had a little something to do with it:

We are so very far from Madeira Beach; let's head home. It's been a very long day; those bunks are calling us. 
We had some serious things going against us on this trip. It was windy the entire time, we virtually never saw the sun, and the current was really ripping. That big old catamaran took everything in stride. I saw no one sea sick, but I did see many smiling faces and beat-up bodies. Those darn fish put a real old fashion 'Southern hurting' on us. Way too many won. We will get them this weekend. The full moon is August 20, at 9:45 P.M. That means we will be fishing a few days after the full of the moon. Watch out, here we come!
'Is it possible to have, 'A most respectful catch even if the conditions are far from perfect?'
Ask Mister Craig Smith:

Ask Will & Joe:


Ask the jack pot winners:



Check out my daughter, Dee, out hog hunting her dad. Read the entire story, with pictures, in the current issue of Woods'nWater magazine.


Watch the action in this 3:23 min. video:




 
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh Mad Beach...was raised there in the 50s and early 60s, then came back there to be a cop in the early 70s. Only been back there twice, looks a whole lot different now. My grandparents had cottages where the boardwalk is now. The only thing that has not changed in the area of the pass is the current going thru it. The things me and my buddies done there....remember them well!! 
P.S. It was, still is, and will always be a "*GREAT place to fish."*


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. I have been visiting Madeira Beach for over 50 years. Just had to write about this great place. I too have seen a lot of changes. 
Sir, if ever you have a chance, it would be a real honor to fish with you. Bob


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Sir. Another great report highlighting what a great time can be had on the water.

Capt E.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! I like to arrive early & enjoy what Madeira Beach has to offer. Though I would share so others can also enjoy. Bob


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

It is all my pleasure Bob. Do you remember any of the _ol' timers_ there. Drop some names, maybe we had some freinds on common. See if any of these sound familiar.
Johnny Largo, natureboy, Sadie the fish lady, Foxes 5 & 10, Renards grocery store. Wally the butcher, the old Hook-Line & Sinker shop, the Atlantas party boats, and who can ever forget Don's Dock...it's still there, just not the same name.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Don's dock is at the end of the boardwalk, just after Glen's place. They even have huge Hooters there now. We once parked in a sand parking lot. It's a huge parking garage now. 
The only old-timers I really remember are Carlton & George. They fished the old Florida Fisherman l for years. Both are long gone now. Bob


----------

